# food/treats



## Kalila (Dec 12, 2009)

i got some treats for my hedgie and it have raisns in it. and i was like why did they put those in there because hedgies cant have raisns.so i got all the raisns out and now there in a zip lock baggie. :twisted:


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Many commercial hedgehog foods & treats have toxic or harmful things in them (seeds, rasins, etc). Good job on checking the food before you have it.


----------



## Kalila (Dec 12, 2009)

thx its a force of habbet.even with dog food :!:


----------

